# need help



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

heading down for the long easter weekend. where can i get bait for a little surf fishing early friday morning? also what size hooks and weights should i use. this will be only my second try at this. scored on some whiting and croaker last time, but was using just bream hooks i had. cant wait to give it another shot. thanks for any help.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

what area are you going to be around?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Bait and Tackle stores have pre-made Pompano Rigs, as does WalMart. That will suffice for Pompano, Red Fish and Black Drum. Whiting rigs are also available locally (smaller hooks). I would recommend a 3 to 4 oz. Pyramid depending on conditions, and what your rod is rated for. Bait of choice is fresh dead shrimp or sand fleas.

God luck!


----------



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

*gulf shores area*

could not find a room anywhere this year. seems like it may be a crowded beach. any reccommendation on a bait shop near the T in GS.?


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

From the "T" head north to the canal turn right at the bridge. Go to the next light and hang a left. About a mile on your right at the stop sign is Frith's Bait and Tackle. they will have everything your looking for... Go with the double rigs for the pomps , you cant go wrong everything hits that rig.. Good Luck,,


----------



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

*thanks*

gentlemen thanks for all the help. cant wait to give it a shot and will update tuesday.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

the pompano rigs that are sold at walmart or any bait shop fall apart so easy.. i would make your own.. its not that hard. OR you can ask the bait shop to make you some themselves.. most of them around here will. i know hot spots will make them for you if you throw the guy a few bucks. 

the conditions are very bad right now though just a fair warning. once temps rise a bit more fishing will pickup, you just gotta avoid the spring break crowd


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

i agree...i would rather make my own also


----------



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

well i was skunked. fish the incoming tide, outgoing, close, far, baits, ect...just didnt catch one. but the weather was beautiful and we had a great time. thats why they call it fishing, not catching. we will be back in october ready to get some again. thanks for all the help guys.


----------

